# Small Turnings



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well have gotten some turning time between the travels. I have some orders for Christmas so figured I needed to get started. I made a half dozen pill holders and 12 toothpick holders. All are wood except 4 which they wanted a blue for KU and purple for KSU. Woods range from bocote, osage orange, redheart, bubinga, walnut, cherry, etc. All were turned solely with a big skew. Sanding was 240 and 320. Finish is frictioned on brushing lacquer. Worked really well.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

ahhhhh, Bernie...... you know how I love those small projects on the lathe. That is some nice stuff you are touting there. You may have just inspired me to get out there and crank the ole lathe up and spin a few of those myself. I probably have a dozen or so kits of each of those in my inventory somewhere. Hey... did that big ole honking skew arrive yet?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice Bernie! Where do you get the hardware for these kits?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Bob. Yes it did make it and a check will go out in the morning. Thanks again. Got it just in time to make some more pens and toothpick holders.

Thanks Deb. I get them from Craft Supply USA. You can get them elsewhere but I like their's because they are slightly bigger will hold like 4 tylenol. They aren't meant to carry a weeks worth of asprin or med's but good if you go somewhere or shopping for a day.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Thanks Bob. Yes it did make it and a check will go out in the morning.


LOL... not worried.... I know where you live :haha::nhl_checking::sarcastic:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Hehehe ya I know but could be on the road ya know.:lol:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

So simple yet so elegant Bernie. You have me intrigued regarding the large skew, I've only ever used my 1/2" one for light finish cuts. Perhaps one day you could get someone to take a shot or two of you using that skew.

BOB. it sure is time for your lathes to start up again before you lose your magic touch.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

When I get some time I will see if the wife can get some shots. I love a big heavy skew because there is no vibration and it is steady. Here is a video that is exactly how I do a pen or these key chains. I watched this guy from Denmark who is a friend of mine. He walked me thru the process and I practiced till I had it down pat. Took several of my scrap pen blanks but I finally got it. Give it a look. Like I said I couldn't make a better video. The only difference is my skew is bigger.

YouTube - Woodturning Pen in under 4 minuts


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

They make it look oh so easy....
I bought a pen starter kit and am going to give it a try. But I am going to practice on some scrap blanks first. Anyone need some kindling?..LOL


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh Deb I made so many chips practicing that I found you can use them to start a fire in the fireplace.:lol::dance3: Once ya get it though it is so easy you will wonder why you hadn't did it before. Exactly what I thought.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I just watched that video Bernie, it's un-bloody-believable! That skew didn't look any wider than my 1/2" one. I can't wait for Monday to get into my shed and give it a go and considering that it's turned from the top, I'll have to stand on a stool! I'll drill some blanks to fit straight onto the mandrel so that no tubes are needed.


----------



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

I am going to have to invest in some of those bushings to turn pens and such between centers... 

Bernie... are they available through any of the retailers yet or does that guy (I can't remember his name) on the pen forum still have that market cornered?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry give it a go. You will not believe after some practice how quick and easy it is to do. I turned all 18 of those in about 6 hrs including gluing in the tubes. 

Donnie I am not sure but I think the guy on IAP (International Association of Penturners) still sells them and is the only one I know of.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one spot to get the kits  just for kicks..

Tooth Pick Kits

========


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Just one spot to get the kits  just for kicks..
> 
> Tooth Pick Kits
> 
> ========


 Nope BJ get mine from Craft Supply. I haven't had anything but bad luck with PSI especially their customer service. Craft Supplies customer service is second to none. Bought a livecenter from PSI and it had a bad bearing. You could hear it turning it by hand as it clicked away. Took almost 3 months for a exchange. Not my idea of good customer service.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bernie

I know better than to add to your post, I have been put down b/4 

I use MLCS all the time and Penn State is in the same family and I have good luck with the customer service from them..\ but like they say you get more with a little bit sugar and not so much salt. 


Product Search Results - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.

========




BernieW said:


> Nope BJ get mine from Craft Supply. I haven't had anything but bad luck with PSI especially their customer service. Craft Supplies customer service is second to none. Bought a livecenter from PSI and it had a bad bearing. You could hear it turning it by hand as it clicked away. Took almost 3 months for a exchange. Not my idea of good customer service.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bernie
> 
> I know better than to add to your post, I have been put down b/4
> 
> ...


Shoot BJ you know better than that. I wasn't putting you down. I have never put anyone down and won't ever put anyone down. If you felt that way I do apologize. I was just saying that in my experience I have had trouble with their customer service. I know a lot of people have had this same bad experience and there are a lot of people that have had a great experience with them. MCLS I haven't had a dimes worth of problems and have bought all my forstner bits and most of my router bits from them. I have even called for help which they provided and were pleasant to deal with. 

Again BJ I apologize and didn't mean anything by my post towards you.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well Bernie, I couldn't wait 'till Monday to give the skew a try. I first made a pair of dummy blanks to fit straight onto the mandrel and found it was so easy that I got carried away and went all the way through one half! I then set about making a pen and will post pictures this evening and tomorrow will start pricing 1.25" skew chisels. To say that I'm thrilled Bernie would be an under-statement.

Regarding our friend Bob, doesn't he have great come-back lines. This was just a misunderstanding and I'm sure he won't bear any grudges.

By the way, I didn't even have to stand on a stool!


----------



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

A 1.25" skew was the first "real" turning tool I bought after I started growing out of my el cheapo starter set of tools I bought with my lathe. Once I got used to it, it became my go-to tool for everything but the inside of bowls.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure that I'm going to be the same as you Donnie once I get my hands on a 1.25" skew.
By the way, I've only just read you comprehensive profile and I'm sure that you don't want sympathy, so I'll just say that I'm pleased that things are now coming together and I look forward to the day when you start posting photos of your achievements.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Sounds like ya got it Harry. It is amazing how easy it is. I just take my blanks down proud of the bushing then take it down form there. Nice thing is the skew leaves such a nice surface you can start sanding at a much higher grit. 

I just hope BJ wasn't upset as I was just relating my experience. Thanks Harry.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

A little clarification for those of us who know nothing about turning yet, what is a 1.25 skew? What were you using before the 1.25 skew?


----------



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

This is the skew I use...
http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/images/239-0107-lg.jpg

it is a 1 1/4" wide blade and has an overall length of 20 1/2" (6 1/2" blade with 14" handle)

...as compared to what I started with...
http://www.pennstateind.com/graphics/275px/LX040AS.jpg

which is a 1/2" blade and only about 11 1/2" overall (3-1/2-Inch blades with 8-Inch handles)

...and a quick little "what to do with it" video clip...
YouTube - JET Tools - Lathe Basics - Skew Chisel How-To


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Donnie, that's the exact 1.25" rolled edge skew that I just ordered but it's from the adjacent CROWN factory in Sheffield, England.


----------



## DGK (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes Harry... I don't think there is a dimes worth of difference between the 2 companies as far as the tools are concerned... both of them make really good stuff. They might even be owned by the same company, but I haven't looked into it. 

After buying here and there for a while, I started buying the Hamlet Craft tools because I can get them from a distributer based in Texas which is only a couple of days away via UPS ground and the shipping is free with a over $75 order...which (unfortunately) never seems to be an issue


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Donnie. Great video clip too.


----------



## Shepherduke (Apr 30, 2010)

Very Nice. Couldn't they also double up as keyrings?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

CanuckGal said:


> A little clarification for those of us who know nothing about turning yet, what is a 1.25 skew? What were you using before the 1.25 skew?


Deb this is the skew I am using. It is made for Alan Lacer. I now have 8 skews from 1/4" round to a 1 3/8" skew. As you know now the skew is my favorite turning tool. Most people hate them and won't even use them if they have them. All of my skews are sharpened on the Wet Tormek and honed. They will shave hair. 

Packard Woodworks: The Woodturner's Source: Lacer Skews


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Bernie.


----------



## Tom in indy (Oct 29, 2009)

Bernie,
There is no way I can turn a pen that quick and be able to sand it that fast.
after watching that I realize I need to sharpen my tools again.

t


----------

